# Noob looking for advice



## marcopolo (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi All &amp; hello,

I'm looking to purchase my first mantis in the near future, probably a African Mantis of some description, however I'm after some advice regarding the ideal set-up. Firstly I live in the UK so the winter temperature fluctuates wildly from day to day. Although my house is heated, the heating isn't on a thermostat; it comes on for an hour or so in the morning and again for a few hours in the evening.

The ambient temperature in the house varies from 60۫ f to 73۫ f dependant of whether or not the heating is on. I’m planning on using a small 23 x 15 x 16cm Exo Terra plastic faunarium combined with a Habi-Stat 4 x 5” 4 watt heat mat on the back wall. However I’m finding that I can’t get the temperature up much above 73۫ C unless I use electrical tape to block up half of the vents in the lid of the faunarium.

Does anyone have any suggestions on my planned set-up, or advice on how I can provide a better environment for my planned purchase?

Regards

Mark


----------



## pedro92 (Mar 8, 2008)

That container will not be good for nymphs because fruit flies will escape unless you use a screen cover to prevent escapes


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 8, 2008)

Try sticking some bubble wrap to the back of the cage over the heat mat that should deflect some heat back into the enclosure.


----------

